# Timeshare near Moab, UT



## clarice (May 17, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are any timehsares near Moab, UT?

Regards,
Clarice


----------



## Steve (May 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, no, there are no timeshares near Moab.  The closest one would be Powderhorn in Mesa, Colorado...but it is nearly 150 miles away.  

Steve


----------



## riverdees05 (May 18, 2007)

Any good places to stay there?


----------



## Rose Pink (May 18, 2007)

Try the B&Bs. If you are traveling with a larger group, try the nightly condo rentals.  You may find this site helpful. http://www.moab-utah.com/

When are you planning to go? I love Moab. It is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 18, 2007)

Not sure, it is just on our list of places that we want to go.


----------



## kkan (May 19, 2007)

Take a look at http://www.clubutah.com

I rented a 2BR unit there during shoulder season.  Nice place and location is great for Arches NP.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 19, 2007)

If this is the place I am thinking of, it is at the north end of the main street as you come into town. You can walk from there to the city park (art festival Memorial weekend) and to the restaurants and shops on the main street. We stayed at a condo kitty corner (or catty corner as some folks say it) from the park one year. It was about $165 per night if I remember correctly. It had no amenities such as the pool in the condo kkan mentioned. The city park does have a pool but I am not sure when it opens. We've also stayed at the Adobe Abode B&B. It was nice, too, but not walking distance from town. I've seen the town umpteem times so being close does not matter to me anymore.

Edited: Just got back from Moab (Memorial weekend).  Moab Springs Ranch is further north than I had remembered and is not walking distance from the main part of town, unless you _really_ like to walk.  It is full ownership.  Two bedroom condo runs about $450k plus monthly fees of close to $300.  You can rent condos for less as I mentioned in the paragraph above.  There are some south of town near the golf course, too.  We stayed at the Desert Hills B&B which is also near the golf course.  It wasn't the fanciest B&B we've stayed in but the beds were very comfortable, the food was good and the hosts were friendly and helpful.  Also, the city park I mentioned is called Swaney Park.  We had burgers at Zax and they were very good.  Moab Diner is a good place to eat, too.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 28, 2007)

Okay, learned something new.  Edited my last post but editing does not move it to the top.  Added this post so new info would not be buried on page two.

PS: had a great two days jeeping!


----------



## shagnut (May 28, 2007)

Rose, sounds like you had a great time. My fav , going to craft shows & I know you had a great time jeeping.  shaggy


----------



## itchyfeet (May 29, 2007)

We spent a week in Moab recently.  We rented a 2 BR condo thru Angel Rock Real Estate - www.moabutah.com   Our condo was at Solano Vallejo, which is about four miles from "downtown" on a golf course.  The condo is listed on their web site as "Golf Hacienda".  It was nicely furnished and very clean.  I negotiated a little lower nightly price ($145  + taxes) since we were there for a week.  The management team is very nice to deal with - Marisa was our contact person.  If you rent from them please tell them Jo Ann from Fair Oaks, CA referred you.  We loved Moab - it is outstandingly beautiful.  We had a 4-wheel drive SUV so were able to take many of the "back" roads.  We also took the 1/2 day jet boat trip (Canyonlands by Night & Day)  that leaves directly from a dock at the edge of town   There is another trip thru a different company which buses passengers to the launch in the canyon - we preferred more time on the boat. There is a great Visitor's Center in Moab -  go there first to gather information.  Be sure to take the La Sal mountain drive if it is open.  The road closed the day after we arrived in Moab (got the info. from the Visitor's Center) and it is supposed to be closed until November.  Since we knew it would be closing, we put that at the top of our things to do. We weren't pleased with the restaurants in Moab - only had two dinners that are worth mentioning. One was at the Sunset Grill & the other at Broken Oar.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 29, 2007)

itchyfeet said:


> We also took the 1/2 day jet boat trip (Canyonlands by Night & Day) . . . .& the other at Broken Oar.


 
DH loves the Broken Oar and was disappointed it was closed the day we went.  As many times as we've been to Moab, we've not done the Canyonlands by Night and Day tours.  I've always wanted to.  Did you find it worth the price?  Would you do the night/dinner show?


----------



## itchyfeet (May 29, 2007)

Yes, we were pleased with the trip. We chose the day trip for a few reasons.  First of all we didn't like the menu for the night show. Secondly, the boat ride is not long in the evening.  And we happened to be coming thru the canyon by SUV at the time a "show" was going on.  There is a truck that travels along the shoulder of the highway shining lights on the walls of the canyon - not too exciting in my book.  Also, don't know where the music might have been - must have been on the boat because we couldn't hear it.  IMHO of course!


----------



## Rose Pink (May 30, 2007)

Thanks.  I am hoping to do more than just jeeping and eating candied almonds next year.  (We always buy candied almonds in various flavors from the vendor at the Arts Festival--yummy!)


----------

